# Audi S3 + VMR V810 (a little grey on grey action)



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Finally had the car properly shot with these gunmetal VMR V810 beauties. These compliment the car's lines and fit underneath the fender wells perfectly.

On to the snaps...

















































































Vehicle: 
- 2016 Audi S3

Wheels & Tires: 
- VMR V810 (gunmetal) 19x9.5 ET40
- 245/35/19

Huge thanks to Brandon and the people of VMR for sorting me out with the wheels and for being very responsive to all of my OCD questions. 

Big thanks to "V" for making this one of the most enjoyable of photoshoots. Let's do this again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

What side skirts are those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> What side skirts are those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're custom made. Weave matches the Emmanuele Design front and rear lip options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Wheels look stunning! I'm super particular to wheels. It seems like a ton of aftermarket wheels actually look worse then the stock wheels. Not to say the stock wheels look bad but I just wonder what people were thinking when they put on different aftermarket offerings. These look awesome! 

The entire time I was like "those are wide, damn those are really wide". They look like they fit spot on. Any rubbing and what springs/coilovers are you on? Do you have a weight for these too?

Off topic but how is the install of the front lip? Do you have to drill into the bumper? Really trying no to drill into any part of the car. I believe I read the rear is a direct bolt on which is nice just cant find an answer for the front. Also where did you pick up the roof spoiler? Looks nice!


----------



## GTS Daddy (Jan 9, 2017)

Clean look. I had VMR's on my 335. Looked great but heavy as anything this side of a steel mill.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bliss :thumbup:

Where was this shot? OC?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> They're custom made. Weave matches the Emmanuele Design front and rear lip options.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What suspension are you running


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 

Coilovers are Status Gruppe coilovers. I ran them on my M Roadster a couple years back and would never run anything else going forward. I stand by them and their quality. A real nice and true coilover height/dampening setup.

Rear roof spoiler is a universal molded to fit urethane piece from Spoiler King.

Front lip has a couple of mounting points where self tapping screws go underneath the lip and are never to be seen. Trust me, I am particular about poking holes in my car. I had to for this and am glad I did.

Wheels/tires do not rub, are hubcentric, ball seat like OEM, and do not vibrate at high or low speeds. All of that had me sold as all I wanted was a wider track and a certain look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> 
> Coilovers are Status Gruppe coilovers. I ran them on my M Roadster a couple years back and would never run anything else going forward. I stand by them and their quality. A real nice and true coilover height/dampening setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering my questions. I get that the self tap screws would never be seen again its just the thought if I ever wanted to remove it for any reason the holes would still be present 

I know these wheels are flow formed so they are lighter then traditional cast wheels. This should make a nice option for anyway not wanting boat anchors for wheels. 

Thanks for the response. Car looks sweet.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

I'm not usually "turned on" by the S3 but yours gives me....sensations...

Very nice car a perfect setup ! :heart:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This wheel setup looks so good. This was the first 8V that has ordered 9.5" wide from us and it looks phenomenal. That last shot with the lights on... :heart: Can't wait to see what lies in the future 



GTS Daddy said:


> Clean look. I had VMR's on my 335. Looked great but heavy as anything this side of a steel mill.


Our luxury series wheels start at 22.5lbs for 18" and 24.5lbs for 19" while our flow formed line starts at 18.6 lbs for 18" and 20.8 lbs for 19". Both lines are typically much lighter than stock wheels (wider, too) but the flow formed series is the way to go for those who wish to shave every ounce possible. Not sure which wheels you had in the past but over the years we've dedicated ourselves to offering a variety of manufacturing methods and design styles to meet various customer needs. Anywho, didn't want to derail this thread, just wanted to add this tidbit to help prevent any misunderstandings about our brand. We believe style is important, but performance is too, and we've got the numbers to back it up eace:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks again VMR! I'm 100% satisfied. Last shot was my fave too, hence the reason I saved it. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

not to thread jack but i have question regarding my vmr wheels and i tried contacting through email but no reply.HALP


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Thanks again VMR! I'm 100% satisfied. Last shot was my fave too, hence the reason I saved it. Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:beer::beer::beer:



T1no said:


> not to thread jack but i have question regarding my vmr wheels and i tried contacting through email but no reply.HALP


This sounds odd! Please check your spam/junk folder just in case our response was filtered there, and if nothing there please give us a call at 714-442-7916 :thumbup:


----------

